# Theater room suggestions



## mconigs78 (Apr 9, 2013)

I have a new house here in the DFW area that is almost completed. It has a dedicated media room with 7.1 pre-wired. I attached pictures below of the room as it is so far. My question is what is the ideal seating for the room, screen size, projector? The room dimensions are 17L x 13w with a cathedral ceiling which in the center is 10' foot. I was going to go with a jamestown screen either the 110" or 120" cine gray. The two projectors I was looking at are the Epson 8350 as a demo unit if I can find it under 900. Then the Optoma hd131xe which on amazon is 799 at the moment. I was wanting to stay under 900-1000 for the projector. It will be mostly movies, and ps4 once it comes out. This weekend i was going to look for some power recliners in hopes there will be some good Labor Day deals. Either going with 2 or 3 in a row them maybe a couch along the wall so my kids can hang out. Any suggestions or help would be great. Thanks. 



















Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

mconigs78 said:


> My question is what is the ideal seating for the room, screen size, projector?


For good sound, placing your seating at odd divisions (thirds, fifths) of room length will yield smoother results, because those are the locations where frequency response variations are smallest. 

By comparison, avoid even divisions (halves, quarters sixths) of room length, because those are the locations where frequency response variations are largest (severe peaks & dips). 

In your case, I would put the main row at 10.2 feet (3/5ths room length) from the front wall. That gives you 6.8 feet behind the main row to find enough foot room for the second row AND leave enough space behind the second row for folks to come in and out of the room. 

Once you settle on seating distance from the front wall, you can figure out how big a viewing angle you are comfortable with, and that will decide your screen size.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

We generally recommend prime seating be between 33 and 38% of the room length from the wall behind you for HT usage. The 3/5 recommended above yields 40% which is pretty close though I would prefer back just slightly more if at all possible pending the seating you're going to use.

Bryan


----------



## mconigs78 (Apr 9, 2013)

I was going to get a Lane Grandslam or Coaster Palmer collection. I wanted to go with 3 but don't know if that would work too small of a pass by area.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The wall looks to be about 6' high before it starts to angle in. Even with 3 seats figuring 24" wide each, that would leave 3.5' on each side. If you do the recliners with shared arms instead of 3 individual, you should have plenty of space. 

Bryan


----------



## mconigs78 (Apr 9, 2013)

I found some that were 90" wide on the Lane seats and the Coasters were 110" I think

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm sure that assumes you have 3 individual seats as opposed to the 2 inner arms being shared. That will save you generally at least 16" or so on the overall. Worse comes to worse, you can slide the seating off center a few inches to make a wider walkway on one side.

Bryan


----------



## mconigs78 (Apr 9, 2013)

Yea I was thinking of sliding to one side. Since the room does not have the riser for the second row.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I would keep the sliding to a minimum - unless you want to just worry about you and the Mrs in 2 prime seats then somethign off to the side for the kids. Just a heads up, kids LOVE big beanbag chairs. My kids and their friends fought over them all the way through college. Cheap, no heads in the way, etc.

Bryan


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

bpape said:


> I would keep the sliding to a minimum - unless you want to just worry about you and the Mrs in 2 prime seats then somethign off to the side for the kids. Just a heads up, kids LOVE big beanbag chairs. My kids and their friends fought over them all the way through college. Cheap, no heads in the way, etc.
> 
> Bryan


Completely agree here - I would do one row of seats and leave space between the screen wall and that row for beanbags. I have seen a number of people go this route and all have said their kids love it.


----------



## mconigs78 (Apr 9, 2013)

I think we are going to go with the Palliser Auxuliry row of 3 they are only 93" wide

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

mconigs78 said:


> I think we are going to go with the Palliser Auxuliry row of 3 they are only 93" wide
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


Looking forward to your thoughts on them - I have the Peppers and we love how comfortable they are.


----------



## mconigs78 (Apr 9, 2013)

We found a place here in the DFW area that has the 3 for 1749

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## mconigs78 (Apr 9, 2013)

Well I ended up going with an oversized recliner sofa instead of the 3 chairs to save some money. Very comfortable and it has a lay flat feature plus each seat is oversized and we got to pick the leather just have to wait 6 weeks for it. 










http://imageshack.com/i/0trt17j

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## mconigs78 (Apr 9, 2013)

Sorry I was having some trouble posting the pictures




mconigs78 said:


> Well I ended up going with an oversized recliner sofa instead of the 3 chairs to save some money. Very comfortable and has any flat feature us each seat is oversized plus we got to pick the leather just have to wait 6 weeks for it.
> 
> http://imageshack.com/i/ngbsyaj
> 
> http://imageshack.com/i/0trt17j


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That looks comfy!


----------



## mconigs78 (Apr 9, 2013)

They are very comfortable I almost feel asleep trying them out. No I just need to decide on a projector and screen

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Very nice! What did you decide to do about the front row?


----------



## mconigs78 (Apr 9, 2013)

Probably a bean bag type setup as suggested. I know my girls will want to play with the chairs since it has the power recline. They have almost mastered it and are only 2 and 4. We have an old futon that we are thinking of putting in the room too along the side wall to lay on and watch. Probably not the best sounding or visual seat but it should work

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

One thing I like about this hobby - the only person that has to like your room is you. As long as it works for your family, that is what really counts!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I had a comfy sac it was 7 ft was really nice. If you have pets I would keep them off it the flying fur is a disaster.


----------



## mconigs78 (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't have to worry about the fur since I have two Yorkies. If anything I would have to watch to make sure one of them doesn't get launched

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## mconigs78 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ok I finally got moved in. Now to my setup I am looking at a few options for speakers. 


Cambridge audio s30 for my fronts 


Or the 

Onkyo s9400 7.1 htib

Or 

Andrew Jones pioneer bookshelves.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

I would get 7 of the Andrew Jones bookshelf speakers for consistent sound all the way around.


----------



## mconigs78 (Apr 9, 2013)

So go with 6 sets of the pioneers ( 2 fronts, 2 sides, 2 rear, and 1 center) over the s30's? I went to best buy and listeners to the pioneers they sound good but are really heavy. I don't don't know how I would mount them on the walls. What would be a good $500 or less receiver? I found a good deal for an Onkyo nr809.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

mconigs78 said:


> So go with 6 sets of the pioneers ( 2 fronts, 2 sides, 2 rear, and 1 center) over the s30's? I went to best buy and listeners to the pioneers they sound good but are really heavy. I don't don't know how I would mount them on the walls. What would be a good $500 or less receiver? I found a good deal for an Onkyo nr809.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


shelf mount them, or use brackets to get them on the wall. while they're a bit heavier than the satellites in HTIB's they will outclass them in every way possible. and they really aren't that heave as long as your mounting bracket or shelf is drilled into a stud or two. (try mounting a 70 lb SEOS monster.. now THAT gets tricky)


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

And, the 809 is a great receiver - I have one and it has worked flawlessly as well as offering the flexibility to have outboard amplification should you ever choose to go that route.


----------



## mconigs78 (Apr 9, 2013)

So going this route with the pioneers would be better than the onkyo s9400. If I go wit the pioneers I will still need a sub and receiver

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

mconigs78 said:


> So going this route with the pioneers would be better than the onkyo s9400. If I go wit the pioneers I will still need a sub and receiver
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


your 809 is a great receiver and will do you fine.

and for subs ... that's where it gets FUN... I'm a FIRM believer that if you're using a sub get the biggest and baddest you can possibly afford. I've never heard once someone say "man, I wish I bought a LESS powerful sub". (I usually recommend adding the cost of the receiver and speakers together and using that as the amount you should put into the subs). 

a pair of ported 18's, a couple horns like the THT or F-20 or even a quad set of sealed 18s would do you well


----------



## mconigs78 (Apr 9, 2013)

Yea I love the sound and feeling of good bass, in college I had two JL 12s in my car. I currently have an only onkyo htib sub I think it's an 8 inch downward firing powered sub. It's ok in small rooms but I can't get that earth shaking in my new media room.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

mconigs78 said:


> Yea I love the sound and feeling of good bass, in college I had two JL 12s in my car. I currently have an only onkyo htib sub I think it's an 8 inch downward firing powered sub. It's ok in small rooms but I can't get that earth shaking in my new media room.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


if you know how to use some tools DIY can give you some INCREDIBLE performance for your dollar too.


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

mconigs78 said:


> So go with 6 sets of the pioneers ( 2 fronts, 2 sides, 2 rear, and 1 center) over the s30's?


Don't know what you mean by 6 "sets", but I meant get 7 bookshelf speakers (use a bookshelf speaker as the centre because it will be the best match for the L/R speakers).


----------



## mconigs78 (Apr 9, 2013)

By sets since you can buy them in pairs. So you think using the bookshelf for the center is better than getting a center?

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

If you've got tools and the desire to try out DIYing your own subs I HIGHLY recommend you look into the TubaHT. The performance of design will not only have the highest value for you but also outperform any speakers you find within your budget. That's a good thing as you will have plenty of headroom. I have one built and will be building a second to smooth out my in room response, but that's after I get my dedicated room done.


----------



## mconigs78 (Apr 9, 2013)

I know I've heard a lot of good things about DIY speakers. I just don't have the tools for it. If there is some one in the DFW area that is willing to make one for me and I'll pay for it.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

mconigs78 said:


> By sets since you can buy them in pairs.


Then that would mean 4 pairs (end up with one spare speaker), not "6 sets" (12 speakers) as you mentioned earlier. 

BTW, are you planning on doing an acoustically transparent screen with the speakers behind the screen?


mconigs78 said:


> So you think using the bookshelf for the center is better than getting a center?


When sounds pan across the soundstage, you don't want the sound to change in character. To that end, the centre speaker that will sound most like your left & right speakers is another copy of your left & right speakers. 

As for receiver, see if you can get a good deal on the Onkyo TX-NR818. Its room correction is much better than what the NR809 has.


----------



## mconigs78 (Apr 9, 2013)

I ordered a 120" matte white from Jamestown screens. Hopefully looking at getting the Optoma HD131xe

I will look at the onkyo 818 trying not too spend too much right now

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

mconigs78 said:


> I ordered a 120" matte white from Jamestown screens.


Don't know what that is, but I'll guess that it's not accoustically transparent?


----------



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

Nope:

http://www.jamestownhometheaterscreen.com/120_screenDiagonal.html


----------



## mconigs78 (Apr 9, 2013)

sdurani said:


> Don't know what that is, but I'll guess that it's not accoustically transparent?



No it's not acoustically so I will need to get some strong mounts.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## mconigs78 (Apr 9, 2013)

mconigs78 said:


> No it's not acoustically.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

mconigs78 said:


> No it's not acoustically so I will need to get some strong mounts.


I asked because I was curious where you were going to mount the L/C/R speakers: along the bottom or top?


----------



## mconigs78 (Apr 9, 2013)

They will be mounted in the top

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## mconigs78 (Apr 9, 2013)

Nowy issue is that these are some heavy speakers. I did not want to build a shelf for the media room. I am having trouble finding mounts that will hold the pioneers. So now I might go for the towers for my media room since I won't be able to wall mount these bad boys.


----------



## mconigs78 (Apr 9, 2013)

Any suggestions for towers for the room? I'd like to stay under $200 each if at all possible. Also I was looking at the Denon 2113ci refurb from a4less any thoughts or comments in this receiver?

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------

